# Gaslow filler on a 9009dfh



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I want to fit a single 11kg Gaslow cylinder and was looking where to fit the filler as I've been told that fitting one in the locker could cause problems when trying to fill up.

The only place is a small amount of side skirt behind the gas locker door and in front of the underfloor locker lids.

The problem is that there is limited depth to allow the unit to be fitted. 

Has anyone experience of fitting a Gaslow filler unit to a Rapido side skirt.

Richard


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont think the problems reported are anywhere near as bad as was first thought.

I had mine fitted on the skirt right near the bottom of our Kontiki where its not exactly solid and its been fine. 

From what I can gather even people with the filler in the locker have only reported the odd problem.

Through five countries over five months last summer filling up every couple of weeks or so nobody batted an eyelid anywhere (That I noticed).


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Barry, don't you think it's best no to attract attention to the fact that what we are filling looks like gas bottles by having a filler which is not in the locker? Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Barry beat me to it. :wink: 

I would agree with everything he said, and in yoyr position I would fit an in-locker filler for a start and solve the filling problems if (or when) they arise.

That skirt looks a bit too curved. It could be done, but it may not look pretty! 8O 

Alternatively, the filler used by Alugas is a lot smaller than the Gaslow one, so it would fit the curve easier. 

There's a lot in favour of Alugas anyway. Their cylinders are a lot lighter for a start. Worth checking out I think.

Dave 


P.S. Just saw Alan's comment and I agree with that too. Preferable for sure - but not essential according to the number of recent reports from members using in-locker fill points with no problem. :wink:


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I've fitted one of the Autogas type filler to my Hymer skirt,they are about 50mm square and only need a 30mm hole and 4 small holes [you can get them with a 90' bend so don't need much depth behind].
I got mine from a local LPG convertor.


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Ditto - have the filler inside the locker - looks neater, easy to take to your next van and I have never had a problem.
Would just go to the next station if I did - their loss!
Have two cylinders so always fill up as soon as poss after the first runs out - never an issue.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

6kg Gaslow plus 6kg Calor. Filler inside locker. No problems - anywhere.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Gaslow*

Four months in France and Italy in 2010 and another four months in various regions of France in 2011. Never once had a problem or a sideways glance from filling station staff during numerous fill ups. My filler is in the locker because I, like you, think the skirt is too flimsey to take the weight of the filler with the hose etc attached.

I would put it in the locker between the bottles and just think that if you were challenged there is always another filling station not far away. But as I said we never had a problem. We did take the precaution of having the bottles made non removable with steel bands around them and u bolts holding them to the locker floor as in the German system just in case anyone asked, but they didn't.

I would say the this whole issue with this, particularly around this time last year was due to one idiot scaremonger who thought he would invent a problem that did not exist, at least not as he described it, but that's another story.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish the in locker people would try to see that IF there is going to be a problem it is showing the bottles which is likely to cause it.

The fact that you haven't so far had problems does not mean that you won't in future. 

Surely attracting no attention to what look just like ordinary gas bottles makes sense to you? Alan.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

erneboy said:


> I wish the in locker people would try to see that IF there is going to be a problem it is showing the bottles which is likely to cause it.
> 
> The fact that you haven't so far had problems does not mean that you won't in future.
> 
> Surely attracting no attention to what look just like ordinary gas bottles makes sense to you? Alan.


I,m gunna have to agree with Alan on this one.

Maybe you don't have problems now but there's absolutely no doubt that this will rear its ugly head again at some point. If you have an external locker then it won't show the bottles which some forecourt attendants will mistake for non refillable ones.

Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have the same problem on my Fleurette.the skirt is not strong enough and i really do not fancy putting the filler in the locker.

cabby


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Gaslow*



coppo said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > I wish the in locker people would try to see that IF there is going to be a problem it is showing the bottles which is likely to cause it.
> ...


Of course I can see the potential problem of showing the bottles, but I simply reported the fact that I have not had any problem yet. Perhaps if I do have a problem in the future I will think about moving the filler but at the moment, based on my experience, I do not feel it is needed in my case. Others will make up their own minds and go the way they see it.

I seem to remember a post on here which requested people who did have a problem being refused with in locker fillers to report. as I remember ( and I havn't looked it up) there were very few replies.


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Richard

We had the external filler point mounted on the side skirt of our

Rapido. It is strong enough, and much more substantial than it 

appears. If the filler pipe is fitted properly there is no stress put

on the side skirt. I do admit to being sceptical at first, but after

six months and checking now and then, everything is alright.

Regards Peter.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

If I recall correctly, this whole furore arose from one putative incident somewhere in the south of France when an over zealous filling station attendant refused to allow the filling of a gas cylinder via an inboard socket. No doubt he/she had been told that gas cylinders ( such as the ones they sell ) could not be refilled from the pump, but had not been told that there existed cylinders fitted to motorhomes which were designed to be so refilled.
Armageddon then descended on our world in a maelstrom of metal straps, U-bolts, special stickers, refitting of inlet sockets to flimsy skirts, statements from all the " authorities ", and a lemming like rush to sell Gaslow shares.

I do not recall having read a first-hand and verified report of any subsequent refusal.

And to paraphrase an earlier comment - " the fact that it has not happened yet is no guarantee that it ever will ".


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I think there may just be enough room behind the small piece of side skirt located next to the gas locker. Have sent Hamiltons a question to measure one and let me know.

Can any of you guys with the filler fitted in the gas locker like to measure up for me? Need to know how much sits behind the mounting plate. Will need to allow for an elbow fitting.

Next question how tolerant is the Gaslow filling housing to being mounted on a curved surface. How is it held in? 

Richard


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There is a right angle filler on this page and a filler cap to match I think: http://www.autogasshop.co.uk/index.asp?function=SEARCH

Alan.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Alan,

I've been surfing most of the day (Hamiltons, Gas It, Autogas 2000, ODBs) and have found several different types of filler, but I need to know the dimensions behind the panel.

I would like to fit the recessed various from Gaslow, but if not then I will have to fit the flush version from other suppliers. Unfortunately they only come in black.

Richard


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Gaslow filler on a Rapido*

Hi
I had the same problem on my new Hymer. I thought I would never be able to fit an exterior filler. 
In the end I dispensed with the Gaslow filler which is much to bulky and heavy and requires such a large hole.
Buy a filler from Autogas, it requires a much smaller hole and is a doddle to fit. I managed to make a bracket to fit in the groove, behind the skirt, across to the chassis member.
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Richard, give Autogas2000 a ring they are very helpful and I am sure they will measure one for you. That is the filler Alshymer is recommending, I don't know whether they do a white one, Alan.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

The Autogas style filler with 90' bend built in requires 80mm behind, this is when I measure it including the flexible pipe thickness, it is flush fitting 50mm square with cover but as you say only comes in black I think


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

How does the Autogas filler work? Do you screw in the bayonet fitting when you fill up? Is it easy to fit by hand tightening without leaking. Does the plastic cover provide a good seal against road dirt? Do the other European adaptors screw into the UK fitting or directly into the main fitting?

Richard


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

Just screw the bayonet fitting by hand. It gives a very good seal

with no leaks. The European fittings screw directly into the sideskirt

inlet. I have never found any road dirt inside the inlet in the last 

three years ( we had it on a previous van and swapped it to the

present one ). Don't forget to wear insulated gloves when filling up.

Peter


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Gaslow filler on a Rapido*

Hi Richard
The Autogas filler is in effect identical to the Gaslow. The only difference being the Gaslow connection to the pump is internal and the Autogas
external.
You are right in that you screw the fitting on when filling up.
No problem with European fittings as they all screw in the same way.
Protection is fine.
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, I think I have a solution just need to run the black blob on the outside past the wife!!!

Has anyone painted their's?

I think I may also be able to mount it in the facia of the side skirt underlocker when the flap is opened. When you open this any pump attendant would not see any gas cylinders.



Richard


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Gaslow filler on a Rapido*

Hi
I was worried about the black cover too, but you need not worry -it hardly shows.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Richard 
I have only just seen your post 
I have fitted my gaslow filler in the same place as you are planning 
No problem with space, access or rigidity of skirt 
Good luck 
Roger


----------

